# Bow press, which one and where to get it?



## dgilljr (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm considering purchasing a bow press so I won't have to drive 2 plus hours to the closest shop just to have a string or cable twisted a half a turn. I haven't looked at many thought I'd check here and maybe you guys can point me in the right direction as far as the top models and where to find them. Thx Danny


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Last chance ez green is the ticket for a home shop. Self tuner..I wouldn't take nothing for mine you can order directly from last chance and there is a guy on here maybe somebody will come with his name I can't remember it he sells them they run about 400 and will press any bow there is except the new hoyts which are gone require the new extra special fingers


----------



## dgilljr (Dec 2, 2012)

Thx ar1220


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Let me recommend you go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and look at our press. It presses all bow and even crossbows. 

It is the safest press you can own. 

1. It clamps to the limbs and becomes an extension of your bows limbs. 
2. It presses down the center of the limbs so both sides of the limb is pressed equally. If you press from the side the inside 1/2 of the limb is presses further.
3. You press at the tips of the limbs. 
4. You can adjust the press for both narrow and wide limbs.
5. You have infinite control of the pressing process using the turnbuckle. This is extremely important when releasing the press.
6. You will never have to buy adapters or fingers. It comes complete
7. You can change cams while the bow is in the press because the limbs are pressed equally.

Watch this video.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

EZ Green press is the way to go.


----------



## russ_outdoors (Jun 14, 2015)

I recently ordered an EZ Green from Quickdraw here on Archerytalk. His prices were the best I could find and the transaction went very smoothly. He has a thread on here somewhere with pricing and contact info.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

...I bought my Ez press deluxe from last chance archery a couple months ago and could not be happier. Don't know what I did without it.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

EZ Press


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Running a deal on these until parts run out.. few more...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...2358355&page=5
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...2456325&page=3
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...2469331&page=3

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...2474370&page=2
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...743629&page=31


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I've had the LCA EZ Green for awhile now. I'd rather have some of the other LCA presses, but couldn't justify it for pressing a bow every month or so. 

Pick a price range that's comfortable for you, and get the LCA press in that range. 

Best of luck in your choice.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tracker12 said:


> EZ Green press is the way to go.


I purchased my Apple Edge when the EZ press wasn't available in an affordable version, (I've had it a while). It's modified with a turnbuckle to swap limbs. I check regularly to see if the press fairy, (nothing like a "liberal artistic metro fairy", BTW), has turned my Apple Green. It has not.
All of my shooting friends have a press of one kind or another, and when we shoot at one home or another, we always have a friends press to do a tweak. A couple have an EZ Green.

The EZ Green is maybe the easiest, simplest press I've used in 30 years (at least for todays bow designs). I've not used one to manage a longer ATA, non-parallel/semi-parallel design.
There might be better presses, but I haven't had the opportunity to work with one that was.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought a Bow. A. Constrictor.






call Frank he will help you out. This will press crossbow and all bows. Can even get the quick draw attachment and have a draw board. I love mine.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Its Buckeye Archery Solution. On the internet.


----------

